# Slideshow - Center Justify Text?



## Deva (Sep 3, 2012)

(First post to this forum, hello all)

I am using the slideshow module and have added some text for various slides using the caption field. I figured out how to make multiple lines of caption text but it is left justified. Is there a way to make it center justified?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Deva, welcome to the forum!

It depends on where you've got it 'pinned'.  Have a look at this screenshot - when the pin is in the center, it's center justified, when it's pinned to the left, it's left justified, etc.


----------



## Deva (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Victoria,

Thank you for the reply and welcome. I can see that it is center justified in your example. And I figured out that option drag moves the pin. But it does not then automatically center the text. So for me, with the pin in the middle, it is still left justified. Is there some further step to take to update it? 

Thanks,
Deva


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmmmmm, ok, I wonder what's different then.  Can we see a screenshot, with the text box selected so we can see the pin and line too?


----------



## Deva (Sep 5, 2012)

Here ya go


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2012)

I am mystified!  I can't replicate that whatever I try... can anyone else?

Just try grabbing the box containing the text and dragging that around a bit (truly a long shot!!!).


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't make it fail, either. Odd...

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2012)

I think what is at issue is in the OPs earlier statement 





> added some text for various slides using the *caption* field



If I use custom Text, I get center justified.  If I use the Caption field, It remains Left Justified.  I'll post a screen shot.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 5, 2012)

Cletus,

I used the Caption field, and it centre-justified just fine.  How did you put the carriage return in the text? I used Ctrl-Enter, but maybe that's a Windows thing.

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2012)

A <CR> in OSX is the equivalent {Opt}{Enter}.  It may be a bug in the OSX version of LR for the Caption field to always be Left Justified.  We'll wait until Victoria can confirm  (BTW, I'm on LR4.1 with OSX 10.8, not LR4.2RC)


----------



## Deva (Sep 5, 2012)

Custom text stays for the whole slide show... Caption for just the slide (what I want)

On Mac it is Option-Return (enter)

Wiggling around, switching slides and back etc does not make the text center justify... Is anyone on Mac getting it to center justify? or is this a Mac bug?

Thanks all...
Deva


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2012)

Deva said:


> Custom text stays for the whole slide show... Caption for just the slide (what I want)
> 
> On Mac it is Option-Return (enter)
> 
> ...


Deva, I think I showed the inconsistency between Caption and Custom Text in my example above. Custom Text Centers,  Caption text is always left justified.  At least this is the situation I found on OSX 10.8 and LR4.1.  Until Victoria or some other Mac user can confirm this or demonstrate the correct way to manage this, I am not willing to call it a bug although to you and me it appears to be a bug. 

It might be significant to notice that Windows inserts a <CR><LF> while OSX only inserts a <CR>


----------



## Deva (Sep 6, 2012)

Neither custom text or caption will center justify for me...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't get the Caption, Custom, etc to Centre either.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm on 10.8.1 and 4.2RC and the caption's centering for me too.  I'm using Opt-Enter to get the line break.


Geoff, try dragging it so it's in the middle of the screen and pinned to a central pin.  

I wonder if it's a bug only on 10.6.  Anyone else on 10.6 who could confirm?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Sep 6, 2012)

Well that's kinda tricky, yes if the text is anchored to a central pin it is centred. Anchored to left or right pin and it is left or right justified.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2012)

My earlier example is 10.8 and 4.1 both custom and caption were anchored to the center pin.  Only one is centered.  Can some one else on LR 4.1 verify my condition?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2012)

Weirder and weirder.  I just went back to 4.1 and I still can't replicate your difference Clee.  As long as the pin is centered, the moment I move the text box, it'll update the justification.


----------



## Deva (Sep 7, 2012)

I downloaded and installed the 4.2 RC and I still only have left justify for both Caption and Custom Text


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2012)

You could try trashing preferences.  It's a long shot but it solves some weird issues.  http://members.lightroomqueen.com/i...ow-do-i-delete-the-lightroom-preferences-file


----------



## Deva (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll try that... but so far there is nobody here who has confirmed it working on 10.6.x yes?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2012)

If we don't have any other 10.6 users, I'll install LR on my Mac Mini server and confirm it there.  Is anyone else still running 10.6?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 7, 2012)

I can center-justify both custom text and captions on 10.6.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 8, 2012)

I know you are on a Mac. On a windows system, I would also try a complete uninstall using something like Revo Uninstall which finds all the left over files and registry entries. There is probably something equivalent on a Mac.
Look at http://appcleaner.en.softonic.com/mac
Then I would do a clean install of LR 4.2. That should get back to a very clean program.
It might seem like a hassle at first, but in the end you will spend less time in total.
Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Deva (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks all for your time and experience... much appreciated!

I am going to do my slideshow elsewhere. Lightroom is excellent overall, but the Slideshow function is rather rudimentary and I have other software to use...

Cheers
Deva


----------



## Deva (Sep 3, 2012)

(First post to this forum, hello all)

I am using the slideshow module and have added some text for various slides using the caption field. I figured out how to make multiple lines of caption text but it is left justified. Is there a way to make it center justified?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 8, 2012)

Sometimes that's the easiest solution Deva!!  Sorry we couldn't solve that one for you.


----------

